# projector setup



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Projectors are great for the home. I do it with a room darkening window shade for use as a movie screen instead of buying an expensive movie screen.

For the projector you want to look at lamp life, brightness, resolution and the size screen it will project at the distance you can accommodate in the room. 

Add in a surround system and it's awesome. Flank the window shade with a curtain rod above to hide the roller and it looks pretty nice.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HQCF6R6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

This is the one Im leaning toward

just trying to get an idea of screen and distance, things like that


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

drspec said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HQCF6R6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> This is the one Im leaning toward
> 
> just trying to get an idea of screen and distance, things like that


Never heard of that brand = can't give an opinion.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

drspec said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HQCF6R6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> This is the one Im leaning toward
> 
> just trying to get an idea of screen and distance, things like that


I have a customer with simauir model as you posted.

That can really throw pretty good size screen.

If I remember it correct about 8 feet distance you will get about 72 inch screen size but that number will varies a bit depending on distance the further you move back the larger screen display it will show.

There is one drawback what I do know the further it go back it kinda dim some so 8 to 10 feet is typical distance and it will cover screen nice.

You may want to add curitan to shade the room some so you can see the screen better.

That projector do have small HID lamp inside so it will take couple second to get warm up when you turn it on. the bulb life I am assuming it about 7,000 hours depending on burning life but I did look at spec it say 8,000 hours so you may get little more longer. 

cost of bulb that I could not comment at the moment. but it may be a good idea to order a spare one so you can use it without worry. 

you should get at least about a year and half or so on bulb life. 

Oh yeah.,, dont enclosed the projector unit due you will need venting to keep the lamp cool. ( it do come with small fan in there )


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

has anyone mounted a projector and a ceiling fan? any issues with strobing?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

drspec said:


> has anyone mounted a projector and a ceiling fan? any issues with strobing?


Ya I have see it and I did mount one and what I did keep the ceiling fan sorta like flush mount ( no downrods ) and try to use dark blades or dull color blade that reduce the effect of strobing. 

but yes you will see some but depending on the room evroment is.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Im also thinking of getting a screen that will cover a triple window. Anything I need to do beside window tint to block out most of the backlighting?

Also, would you go with in ceiling speakers or cubes?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think the projectors are super nice, especially if you have room for a BIG screen. I have mounted them mostly in conference rooms occasionally in home media rooms. I think the main thing to remember is most of them don't deliver true 4k image, if you care about that. (I personally don't.) 

Generally IME you don't want to skimp on the screen. I have seen places that used a special reflective white paint on the wall and had it work well. 

I am no audiophile, but although I like in-ceiling speakers for background music, I don't like ceiling speakers for surround sound, I don't think you get a crisp clean surround effect with the speakers pointed at the floor.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The room darkening shades work well not just for a screen but also for the windows to block light.

In wall speakers are very nice.


----------

